# Tivo Premiere (2 tuner) and Tivo Stream



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

Selling 2 tuner Premiere with no lifetime w/Wireless G adapter

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281472570212

Also selling Tivo Stream

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281472509786

I'll have a Premiere XL4/Elite with lifetime coming up in a month or so. Waiting for the service plan to change over before I can sell it.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

> Tivo Premiere 2-tuner DVR (TCD746210)


You may want to correct the model, should end in 320, not 210.


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks. Nothing like typo'ing the headline.


----------

